# reemplazar timbre de portero



## marianocossio (Jul 16, 2010)

Buenas!
Tengo un problema bastante molesto en mi departamento: el portero eléctrico suena muy fuerte y de una manera muy molesta...

Me gustaría cambiar el sistema que me avisa que están tocando timbre... El que tiene actualmente es un simple electroimán con una chapita. El electroimán se activa y desactiva repetidamente atrayendo la chapita hacia sí y dejándola ir, y el choque entre los 2 metales produce el sonido. Es bastante molesto, ya que parece como un zumbido fuerte que te hace saltar si estás muy cerca.

Mi idea es cambiarlo por algún sistema que me amplifique la señal que llega por los cables que actualmente alimentan el elactroimán y emita algún sonido menos molesto por un parlante...

Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna idea estaría muy agradecido...

Adjunto algunas fotos del aparato, por si son de alguna utilidad.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Posibles soluciones , separar la chapita , colocar una resistencia en serie con la bobinita , colocar un relecito miniatura y accionar lo que quieras !

Saludos !


----------



## marianocossio (Jul 16, 2010)

claro, pero ahí seguiría sonando de la misma manera, solo que más despacio, no?
mi idea es cambiarle el sonido cuando suena, así tampoco me confundo con el timbre del vecino... porque crease o no, si me estoy bañando no distingo entre mi timbre y el del vecino de abajo (características constructivas de mi edificio :S)

de cualquier manera muchas gracias por tus ideas, las voy a tener en cuenta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posibles soluciones , separar la chapita , colocar una resistencia en serie con la bobinita , *colocar un relecito miniatura y accionar lo que quieras !*
> 
> Saludos !


 

Reemplazás la bobinita por un mini rele de 12 volts y un díodo 1N4004 en serie y accionas lo que quieras .

Saludos !


----------



## marianocossio (Jul 19, 2010)

buenisimo! ahi te entendi!
que posibilidades hay de hacer alguna especie de bocina, o algo que me emita un pitido cuando toquen timbre? se puede hacer algo asi con un piezoelectrico? o como podria ser?

gracias por tus aportes!


----------



## sony (Jul 19, 2010)

le puedes meter tambien un sombador como estos con una fuente de 5v como este asi lo tengo yo


----------



## electricall24hs (Jul 23, 2010)

Te compras cualquier timbre musical, le colocas un rele de 12v c.a (corriente alterna) y reemplazas el zumbados por la bobina del rele, después le conectas entre el común y el NA del rele, los cables que según el timbre irían al pulsador. en definitiva tenes que comandar el timbre con un rele que es comandado por e l pulsador de portero eléctrico. Saludos. Electri-CALL


----------



## marianocossio (Ago 9, 2010)

gracias electricall24hs! me parece que eso es lo que voy a hacer...


----------



## clau09 (Sep 6, 2011)

_Buenas!
Tengo un problema bastante molesto en mi departamento: el portero eléctrico suena muy fuerte y de una manera muy molesta..._

Hola Mariano quería saber si pudiste solucionar este problemita; yo estoy con el mismo tema y realmente es muyyyy molesta esa chicharra que tiene. Si lo hiciste comentame cómo, aún no he metido mano, soy nuevo en el dpto.

Muchas gracias y saludos!!!


----------

